# bug: Intel Pro/Wireless 2100 MiniPCI - FreeBSD 8.0



## jtza8 (Jan 19, 2010)

I've got the exact same problem as dissected in thread 9979 and discussed in thread 6443. That is, the said device simply can't connect to a network due to a failure in multicasting even when manually configured (without DHCP) on an unencrypted network.

This bug seems to specifically apply to the 2100 model. Is there a work-around, or fix for this problem? Is there a way I could, perhaps, ask the driver developers directly?

Any help would be appreciated greatly,

Jens.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 19, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=kern/142766


----------

